# Placenta smoothie recipes?



## Sara Badger (Jul 31, 2006)

For those of you who have made them and said they didn't taste the placenta will you give me your recipe and amount of placenta you put in them. also how often did you drink them? and how many total?
I think this time I'm going to need to get back on my feet quicker!


----------



## earthie_mama (Mar 27, 2006)

My DH at the time made mine last time it was fruit (bananas and strawberries) ricemilk, spinach and a piece of placenta about the size of my thumb.


----------



## Sara Badger (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow size of the thumb that's smaller then I thought!


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

We did 2 cups of frozen strawberries, one banana, about 4-5 ice cubes, around 2 cups of organic berry juice (love the stuff from Costco), and around a cup of cubed placenta meat.

We blend the frozen berries and banana first, add in the juice and cubes and blend, then blend in the placenta at the end. Squirt in some honey if you like and whiz the blender one last time.

(it was my goal to consume the whole placenta and that was accomplished over two days with around 4 blenders full of smoothie)


----------



## holly6737 (Dec 21, 2006)

Does anyone have a link on the benefits of eating the placenta? I'm really interested!


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

I suggest doing searches,That's how I found my info.Most of it here on MDC.

As for our recipe, I had my sweet,sweet, vegan friend prep mine for me.JUST LOVE HER!!!!!It was all new to us, and she was SO great!She diced up the placent and put it into ice cube trays-SO SMART!So we used a cube or 2 per blender-full.Not much, and it lasted me a week or so?Anyway, then we just put in a whole bannana and the most strawberries we could fit,and blended!I don't think we even added water or milk or anything else!I really was sad when I ran out.And I am SO exited to have such an amazing resource again!!!!!By the way-we are due at the same time!


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

V8 and a chunk of placenta, blend it REALLY WELL. Tastes exactly like v-8, just thicker (you can water it down and youll never know the difference). Couldn't taste it at ALL and I am a texture/nasty taste fruitcake.


----------



## wombjuice (Feb 22, 2007)

I am a smoothie fanatic...I have a smoothie almost every day for breakfast. I have never given birth yet, so haven't tried it with placenta, but I plan on just adding a few chunks of frozen placenta to my normal everyday smoothie. Here is my basic recipe:

3/4 cup milk (dairy or non)
1 tablespoon nut butter (peanut is best, but almond is good, too)
1 heaping teaspoon raw honey
1 smallish banana
1/2 cup frozen blueberries
1 heaping teaspoon spirulina powder (optional)

The spirulina turns the smoothie black because of the blueberries, so if color bothers you, you might want to drink it out of a covered travel cup, lol. The nut butter adds a thick texture that, I believe, will completely cover the taste and texture of the placenta. I'm very excited to try this. Yum!







:


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

1lb frozen strawberries
1 banana
fill with OJ until the fruit is covered
about 3-4 strawberries' size worth of placenta










It was great, but unfortunately DH forgot to refridgerate it so I only got the first glass







No placenta taste, it was an AWESOME smoothie!!


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

i did about 1c orange juice, 1 banana, a little more then 1c frozen fruit, and then 4-5 "chunks" of placenta. they were roughly 1in chunks. mine lasted a little more then 2wks.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Moving this to main Birth and Beyond.


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

These recipes sound great. I love the idea of freezing it in ice cube trays. I bet it'll have even less flavor frozen, too.


----------



## 3xx1xyFamily (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holly6737* 
Does anyone have a link on the benefits of eating the placenta? I'm really interested!

I didn't see anyone answer you, www.placentabenefits.info , it's a very popular topic on MDC, if you use the search feature, just type in placenta and a whole bunch of topics come up!







:


----------

